# Anyone have a Bentley Lighter? how to refill?



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

So a long long time ago, I bought an old lighter from one of those mall kiosk tables...

its a bentley lighter, and it works pretty well. It may be my favorite lighter if it wasnt empty...

so upon research, ive learnt that when these lighters were made, you had to buy replacement tanks. That seems impractical... has anyone with this lighter figured out how to refill the tank?

they look like this: 









cant seem to find a picture online of the tank

thanks for any help!


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

ok. I found a picture but its on ebay...

its this cartridge: 1966 BENTLEY Butane Cigarette LIGHTER AD~cartridge on eBay.ca (item 290516025669 end time 24-Feb-11 10:00:28 EST)


----------



## seanboii (Feb 27, 2009)

Pinched this from a different forum, hope it works for you.



> I made sure there was no flint in the lighter, pushed the ignition which opened the valve and pushed the butane refill nozzle down at the same time.


----------



## Leafs42084 (Sep 15, 2010)

seanboii said:


> Pinched this from a different forum, hope it works for you.


Thanks for your help, but I found this thread earlier and tried.

Perhaps I have a different lighter from the other guy because only an insignificant amount of butane went into the tank... it ends up just going everywhere except inside the tank lol


----------

